# Melt & Pour



## mlj (Jan 9, 2009)

Has anyone added Tussah Silk to Melt and Pour bases; if so how did you add it and what were the benefits??

MLJ


----------



## Deda (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't know how to add tussah silk, as it's a cottony fiber would it dissolve?

I have added silk amino acids to MP.  They are spendy, but you only need a smidgen.


----------



## topcat (Jan 9, 2009)

If you add tussah silk fibre to MP it will just stir in - not dissolve, so the properties we find in CP soap wouldn't happen - you will just have threads in your soap bar IMHO.  If you want to include a silky feel in your MP use silk powder (protein or peptide) blended into some liquid - or use liquid silk.  Not sure just what this will add to the finished product as I have yet to do that......okay, I think I will have to use it next time I make some MP! :wink:

It is the chemical reaction of the lye with the silk fibres that break it down into the CP soap.  Powder has already been broken down.  HTH!

Tanya


----------



## mlj (Jan 9, 2009)

Thank you!  I have been on some web sites the sell M&P soaps and several claim that they use "Silk Fiber" for a "Silky" soap.  I have used the Tussah in CP and just couldn't figure out how it would be used in M&P.

Mary Lou


----------

